# black screen after kernel upgrade

## Adel Ahmed

I have recently upgraded my kernel to:

linux-4.14.65-gentoo

whenever I boot I get a black screen after grub.

I have the following VGA controller:

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 5500 (rev 09)

kernel config:

https://gist.github.com/adellinuxplus/f184cb8d8acd26889fd3c277c202da55

I found the following in my journal:

```
Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 330 at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_dp.c:1669 intel_dp_compute_config+0xd6/0x8b0

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: Modules linked in: iwlmvm r8169 iwlwifi mii ac nfsd lockd grace sunrpc

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: CPU: 1 PID: 330 Comm: X Not tainted 4.14.65-gentoo #2

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: Hardware name: LENOVO 80E5/Lenovo G50-80, BIOS B0CN69WW 06/20/2014

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: task: ffff88044b4d0000 task.stack: ffffc900010d4000

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: RIP: 0010:intel_dp_compute_config+0xd6/0x8b0

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: RSP: 0018:ffffc900010d7a80 EFLAGS: 00010282

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: RAX: 0000000000000018 RBX: ffff88044cadc800 RCX: ffffffff8202d298

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: 0000000000000086 RDI: ffffffff824284ac

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: RBP: ffff88044cad1000 R08: 0000000000000018 R09: 0000000000000223

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: R10: 0000000000000556 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffff88044a0d5800

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: R13: 0000000000000000 R14: ffff88044cad1000 R15: ffff88044bd40000

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: FS:  00007f74ba96b1c0(0000) GS:ffff88045ec80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: CR2: 00007f74ba91bf3c CR3: 0000000445c3c003 CR4: 00000000003606e0

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel: Call Trace:

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel:  intel_ddi_compute_config+0x3d/0xd0

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel:  intel_atomic_check+0x4fb/0x11d0

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel:  ? drm_mode_object_put.part.0+0x22/0x40

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel:  drm_atomic_check_only+0x353/0x510

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel:  drm_atomic_commit+0xe/0x50

Oct 29 11:09:15 g50-80 kernel:  drm_atomic_helper_set_config+0x7b/0x90

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel:  __drm_mode_set_config_internal+0x5c/0x110

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel:  drm_mode_setcrtc+0x3c7/0x560

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel:  ? drm_crtc_check_viewport+0x80/0x80

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel:  drm_ioctl_kernel+0x54/0xa0

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel:  drm_ioctl+0x29a/0x340

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel:  ? drm_crtc_check_viewport+0x80/0x80

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel:  do_vfs_ioctl+0x88/0x5d0

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel:  ? __fget+0x69/0xb0

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel:  SyS_ioctl+0x36/0x70

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel:  do_syscall_64+0x55/0x110

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel:  entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x3d/0xa2

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel: RIP: 0033:0x7f74b81082c7

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel: RSP: 002b:00007fffb22a3338 EFLAGS: 00003246 ORIG_RAX: 0000000000000010

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel: RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 00005632fbb68bd0 RCX: 00007f74b81082c7

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel: RDX: 00007fffb22a3430 RSI: 00000000c06864a2 RDI: 000000000000000d

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel: RBP: 00007fffb22a3430 R08: 00007f74ba8d1000 R09: 00005632fbb68900

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel: R10: 00005632fbb6c0c0 R11: 0000000000003246 R12: 00000000c06864a2

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel: R13: 000000000000000d R14: 0000000000000004 R15: 00005632fbb689f0

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel: Code: 83 e8 01 48 83 ea 04 39 ce 0f 8d ef 02 00 00 85 c0 75 eb 48 c7 c6 21 45 e1 81 48 c7 c7 8f 22 dd 81 44 89 5c 24 04 e8 d0 6d ce ff <0f> 0b 44 8b 5c 24 04 c7 44 24 18 ff ff ff ff 41 8b bf 88 36 00 

Oct 29 11:09:16 g50-80 kernel: ---[ end trace c717431d34edecfe ]---
```

----------

## Sir Platypus

Can you post the output of the rest of the journal around the stack trace?  How did you upgrade the kernel, with genkernel or manually?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

here's my journal:

https://pastebin.com/43QmxE3K

manual upgrade, using make oldconfig, I don't remember seeing any graphics related options

I was using:

linux-4.9.76-gentoo-r1

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## hhfeuer

Looking at the .config, you enabled CONFIG_FB but then didn't enable any framebuffer device.

The kernel oops is  a warning, so probably unrelated.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I've tried disabling the fb support and i get the same result.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

upgraded the kernel to 

linux-4.14.83-gentoo

and I still have the same problem

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## hhfeuer

Please post/paste the dmesg after boot.

EFI or MBR boot?

----------

## transpetaflops

If you enabled efifb on the new kernel you might have run into the same issue that I just bug reported.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/677574

----------

